# Is this color Rubella??



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Hi all,

I have this cock and I think it is Rubella. If it is Rubella , what is the best hen color can suit with this cock?
One of my friends have a Rubella hen and he mated her with a dominant opal and gave him a very nice Rubella babies.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

What an amazing bird


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I know what Rubella is, but I've seen very limited pictures. The bird is a black opal. I have no idea what Rubella on a black opal is supposed to look like.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Rubella is recessive, so this one won't have it. It's really rare so are you sure that one of the parents was Rubella? It tends to look a LOT like opal, or reduced in spread birds. Yours definitely doesn't express Rubella. If you can get another bird that is split for it, then you can get babies that do express it.

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/reducedblu.html


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Im not sure what it is either but thats one of the most beautiful homers ive ever seen


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Rubella is recessive, so this one won't have it. It's really rare so are you sure that one of the parents was Rubella? It tends to look a LOT like opal, or reduced in spread birds. Yours definitely doesn't express Rubella. If you can get another bird that is split for it, then you can get babies that do express it.
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/reducedblu.html


Thanks for your reply but I don't have enough information about (Recessive). Would you please explain what is recessive mean. Even in huntlyloft there no clear description??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There are dominant genes/traits, and then there are recessive genes/traits. The genes that actually show physically on the bird, are the dominant ones. The recessive genes are not shown, but are still carried to pass along to their children. When a bird has two copies of the same recessive gene, it will show itself in the physical appearance  

So let's say you have a blue gene and a red (ash-red) gene. Red is dominant, and blue is recessive.

So a bird that has one gene for red, and one for blue, will still appear red, but can pass the blue to its kids.
But a bird with two blue genes, will be a blue bird.
The bird can also have two copies of a dominant gene. So that would be a bird with two red genes, which of course would look red.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Albannai said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have this cock and I think it is Rubella. If it is Rubella , what is the best hen color can suit with this cock?
> One of my friends have a Rubella hen and he mated her with a dominant opal and gave him a very nice Rubella babies.


*If you mate him to a full color hen you will get, RUBELLA hens and full color cocks. This is what Dr. Paul Gibson said in his book,it is a sex linked mating* GEORGE


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

WOW.....That is great thank you George, I have receive red, white and opal hens. I think I'll start with receive red. Another breeder has a hen with exactly the same color. He mated her with blue spread recessive opal hen. The babies where very beautiful, silver body black wings white-bar.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Albannai said:


> WOW.....That is great thank you George, I have receive red, white and opal hens. I think I'll start with receive red. Another breeder has a hen with exactly the same color. He mated her with blue spread recessive opal hen. The babies where very beautiful, silver body black wings white-bar.


"Silver body, black wings, white bars" thats how one of the baby is ??? wow, that would be an extremely gorgeous bird  Would you be able to get a picture by any means ???


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

sreeshs said:


> "Silver body, black wings, white bars" thats how one of the baby is ??? wow, that would be an extremely gorgeous bird  Would you be able to get a picture by any means ???


It is not real black ..... See this photo, exactly same color with bar. I asked him to sell me the 2 young birds for about $ 300.00 but he refused. I'll try to visit him and take some photos for those birds.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Albannai said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have this cock and I think it is Rubella. If it is Rubella , what is the best hen color can suit with this cock?
> One of my friends have a Rubella hen and he mated her with a dominant opal and gave him a very nice Rubella babies.


Thats a very pretty bird!!


----------



## uae. (Mar 5, 2010)

i think this bird are opal 
الطير اللي عندك احتمال كبير انه اوبل الصراحه تعبني ما عرفت له 
اللي اشوفه اوبل لكن في ضربات رديوس عليه الله اعلم اخوي نتريا ردود ثانيه


----------

